# Comprehensive list of steel bike/frame and custom frame manufacturers



## Alumini (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi there. The german website and blog Stahlrahmen-Bikes.de features a list of steel bike manufacturers. I am sharing it with you because it's probably the most comprehensive list ever collected, but of course one can never be sure that something like that is complete. In case you know any who are not listed, please drop him a mail with a weblink and a brief description. He'll be happy to add more.

Check it out. The links are to the right of the text area ("Stahlbikes aus...").


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's another list...

Directory Of Custom American Handmade Road Bike Frame Builders | CYCLOPHILIAC - American Made Cycling


----------

